# What seat bag to get?



## STLBILLY (Aug 1, 2012)

I am doing a fundraiser this weekend and think it would be a wise move to finally get a seat back with a tool kit and such in it. Which ones do you recommend? I was looking at this one http://www.amazon.com/Topeak-Surviv...1&keywords=topeak+survival+tool+wedge+pack+ii but it did not have a mini pump. Should I just get this and add a mini pump? Where do you put your pumps?


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

I have this one:

SeatPack

Has enough room for 2 tubes, a patchkit, a multi tool, tire levers and a couple other odds and ends (cleat covers, spoke wrench, id and cash).

I have a water bottle mount mini pump:

Micro Pump


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

JMO, but I wouldn't get a saddle bag with tools, etc. included. Get a medium sized saddle bag, then get the specific tools/ essentials you prefer.


----------



## yuris (Oct 4, 2011)

here is bag i have: 
Amazon.com: Avenir Bigmouth Velcro Seat Bag (Large- 73/106 Cubic Inches): Sports & Outdoors
good point from PJ352, you'd be better off by stocking this bag on your own according to your needs


----------



## thumb (Jun 7, 2009)

I use a Topeak Aero Wedge DX medium and can fit in 2 tubes, a small patch kit in a ziplock bag, a multi tool and there's still room for more.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

thumb said:


> I use a Topeak Aero Wedge DX medium and can fit in 2 tubes, a small patch kit in a ziplock bag, a multi tool and there's still room for more.


^^^^^^^^^this^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## deepakvrao (Dec 18, 2008)

Lezyne Micro Caddy. Best saddle bag ever.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

I use a medium Nishiki wedge. About $15 at Dick's. It does everything I want a seat bag to do, which is hold the stuff I don't want rattling around in my jersey pockets, and don't want to forget if I leave for a ride in a rush. The beauty of a seat bag is that once it's on the bike, your essentials are always on the bike.


----------



## Gitit (Sep 5, 2012)

Decide everything you'll want to put into it, then get the smallest one possible that fits it all.


----------



## yuris (Oct 4, 2011)

Gitit said:


> Decide everything you'll want to put into it, then get the smallest one possible that fits it all.


I would disagree about the smallest one. You might decide to add to your list of things to have on a ride later, so need some extra room for those. In my case, i decided to add small first aid kit and external cell phone battery after riding for a few months.


----------



## jfd986 (Jul 17, 2011)

This one's HUGE:

Novara Expanding Wedge Seat Bag at REI.com

Then I got this one off amazon because it was cheaper and had the "optional" expansion pockets versus big-mouth of fixed size:

http://www.amazon.com/Quick-release...qid=1349472373&sr=8-1&keywords=seat+bag+biria

Just put it onto my new bike with some zipties. Quick-release is a must, space is important because you need what you need. Then I have those extra pockets for what I may want on longer rides i.e. food, map, etc. and, as someone else posted, anything that's pointy and metal and could stab me in the back if I crash.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I like a narrow saddle bag. I have narrow hips and I'd sometimes get a little rubbing of my shorts on the bag. They also make small bags you can put on the frame, which I do if I'm doing really long rides. I keep extra stuff in jersey pockets.


----------

